# Pulsating through Clutch pedal



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

I know there was someting on this before, I cant find the exact thread I am looking for so I figured I would ask again. I know there was a TSB but my clutch is way to old to qualify for it. 

Anyway here is the problem, when I first use my car in the morning, the clutch pulsates when I am in neutral say sitting at a light, almost feels like ABS would when its engaged. Once the car has been driving for a while it gets less then goes away.

What is the cause of this? Clutch is the second one on the car (first was replaced under warranty at 30k) this clutch has a little over 70k on it.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone?


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Staszek said:


> Anyone?


I'll bet it's a mechanical problem.


----------



## brybarrett (Feb 2, 2002)

There has been several discussions on this issue. Most have chalked it up to the design since the service tech state that it's with in tolerance specs but I guess you can always take it in for services. By the way, I have the vibration.

here's a link to one of the discussions. Do a search on clutch vibration.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68143&highlight=clutch+vibration


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

brybarrett said:


> There has been several discussions on this issue. Most have chalked it up to the design since the service tech state that it's with in tolerance specs but I guess you can always take it in for services. By the way, I have the vibration.
> 
> here's a link to one of the discussions. Do a search on clutch vibration.
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68143&highlight=clutch+vibration


Thanks,

Whats interesting is its not really a vibration, its more pulsing almost like an ABS would feel when you have the pedal down hard, although this is happening when I am not touching the clutch pedal at all and the car is idle in neutral, no problem when the car is running.

Also this just came on about a month about and this clutch has about 70k on it.


----------

